# Kernel panic aprés update



## coranglet (18 Février 2010)

Salut à tous!
Aprés avoir bataillé pour installer osx 10.4 sur un vieux (mais néanmoins vaillant) G4 466 mhz, j'ai voulu installer la mise à jour 10.4.11 et là patatras! kernel panic!
J'ai dû réinstaller tiger,mais j'ai maintenant peur de l'updater! Et comme je n'ai aucune idée de ce qui a pu se passer.......... 
Quelqu'un aurait il la réponse?


----------



## iMacounet (18 Février 2010)

Bonsoir, pourquoi avez vous bataillé pour installer 10.4 ?


----------



## coranglet (18 Février 2010)

Eh bien lorsque je cliquais sur l'icône install osx, s'affichait restart. Mais au redémarrage rien ne se passait. Il a fallu que j'ajoute un  disque dur.
Je suis ensuite allé chercher une icône dans le DVD (os install ou un truc dans ce genre) pour lancer l'installation dans le nouveau disque dur, et là, ça a marché.
En fait je me suis planté une fois à cause d'une fausse manip, et il m'a été impossible d'effacer le disque dur. Il a fallu que je fasse une autre manip mais là on sort du sujet et ça risque d'être trop long!
Il faut dire que je fais tout ça d'instinct, mais curieusement ça finit par fonctionner.
Je démonte et casse des trucs depuis que je suis petit, c'est pour ça!!!


----------



## Moctezuma (18 Février 2010)

Kernel panic le plus souvent  problème de hardware.... mon mac est en réparation pour ça en ce moment.... cause principale le plus souvent -> barrette mémoire...


----------



## anneee (18 Février 2010)

Tu as voulu updater à partir de la version combo 10.4.11?

Si oui, es-tu sur d'avoir téléchargé la version PPC ?


----------



## pascalformac (19 Février 2010)

le probleme avec ce genre de fil c'est le flou total
divers choses ont été évoquées sans détails
fausse manip , autre manip etc

en tous cas 
SI le disque est bien formaté
Si l'OS est installé
faire la mise à jour

quant aux kernel panic
il faut analyser le rapport de kernel panic ( panic.log) pour connaitre les causes
( TRES variables, une appli comme le materiel)


----------



## coranglet (19 Février 2010)

Oui, j'ai voulu télécharger le dernier update pour tiger. Je ne pense pas que j'aurais pu aller plus loin, Léo n'aurait certainement fait qu'une bouchée de mon vieux G4.....


----------



## pascalformac (19 Février 2010)

leopard sur un G4 ca passe , mais pas sur un 466mhz
867mhz minimum

-
quoiqu'il en soit pour l'instant je ne vois pas où est le probleme ,  même pas sûr qu'il i y ait un probleme précis
(zero info detaillée)

faire ta maj reparer les autorisations

( et aussi sans doute rajouter de la mémoire)


----------



## coranglet (19 Février 2010)

Pascalformac à raison, il y a des détails que je n'ai pas donné au risque de trop encombrer ce forum. Je vais essayer de faire court: Click sur icône install osx---l'ordi me demande de redémarrer---ok-----rien ne se passe----Ajout d'un deuxième disque dur que j'efface----Recherche d'un fichier d'installation dans le disque d'install et go!
Reboot sur tiger au lieu de panther, no problem. Tentative d'update= kernel panic.
Daprés ce que j'ai cru comprendre la plateforme ne supporterait pas l'update?
Je viens d'avoir une autre précision qui peut être importante. Celui qui m'a passé tiger vient de me dire qu'il l'avait pompé sur un site internet!! Il fonctionne pourtant...
Autre chose: Il m'a été impossible d'abord d'effacer le 2ème disque dur :"l'effacement à échoué". J'ai du réinstaller 10.3 dessus, le repasser ensuite en slave pour l'effacer avec succés. Bien sûr les raisons de tout ça m'échappent complètement, mais je sens que ça va vous faire rire...........


----------



## pascalformac (19 Février 2010)

oulalala


> Je viens d'avoir une autre précision qui peut être importante. Celui qui m'a passé tiger vient de me dire qu'il l'avait pompé sur un site internet!! Il fonctionne pourtant.


tu m'etonnes
la petite precision ...
en gros t'as  enfreint le contrat Apple ET aussi tenté d'installer un machin d'origine inconnue et dont tu ne sais RIEN du contenu réel
(comme un OS modifié pour par exemple controler ton mac dans 34 jours et 2 heures ou mener des operations à ton insu)

prendre les OS supports officiels  Apple noirs
point barre


----------



## coranglet (19 Février 2010)

Merci pascal,
Le problème justement est de trouver ces fameux disques noirs. Sachant que je ne peux pas installer léopard et qu'il est impossible d'installer la nouvelle version de adobe flash player sur panther, j'étais un peu coincé. Bon personne ne trouvera quelque chose de particulièrement intéressant sur mon mac, mais en revanche effectuer des opérations à mon insu...... Y a t-il un moyen de vérifier si l'o.s est véreux?


----------



## iMacounet (19 Février 2010)

Tu gonfle la memoire ram à block, tu installe légalement Tiger (10.4) à defaut de ne pas avoir Léopard (10.5)


----------



## pascalformac (19 Février 2010)

coranglet a dit:


> Merci pascal,
> Le problème justement est de trouver ces fameux disques noir


non
ils sont en vente sur divers sites





> . Bon personne ne trouvera quelque chose de particulièrement intéressant sur mon mac, mais en revanche effectuer des opérations à mon insu...... Y a t-il un moyen de vérifier si l'o.s est véreux?


tu t'en fous 
tu le jettes et tu installes un OS legal garanti propre


----------



## coranglet (19 Février 2010)

Où trouver Tiger? Apple n'en vend plus depuis belle lurette....


----------



## anneee (19 Février 2010)

Sur le marché de l'occasion.


----------



## coranglet (19 Février 2010)

Pour l'instant il n' y a pas grand chose, à suivre..................


----------



## Pamoi (19 Février 2010)

Tu en as déjà un *ici* et un autre *là*... à vérifier s'ils sont vendus ou pas ....


----------



## coranglet (19 Février 2010)

Au fait, merci pour vos conseils éclairés!!!


----------



## -GF- (14 Décembre 2014)

Au niveau de l'os téléchargé sur le net , c'est pas faux , un jour , j'ai installé lion à partir d'un torrent ...
Il était buggé et déféctueux !!
Tu peux trouver Tiger sur Amazon ...


----------

